# Terrible Stomach pain EVERY NIGHT! (kind of Desperate!)



## SKZ

HI everyone,I have IBS-C and GERD. (the joys of being 52 hah). Since the day after Thanksgiving I have been having nightmare stomach gurgling, bloating and pain. As the day progresses, it gets worse. It got so bad I went to the ER (what a waste of time). I started SINGULAIR for my allergies, so it just occurred to me it could be that since a side effect is stomach pain, that I should quit taking it. I did quit and I still am having bad stomach pain, so now I am wondering it its the Aciphex. In Sept. I had an upper endoscopy and they found Grade A esophagitis. Dr. gave me Aciphex and I took it for about 3 weeks, and only had a problem the first few days with stomach ache. Well, my insurance then told me they wouldnt cover Aciphex until I tried all the other CHEAPER PPIs. So I tried Prilosec, Protonix, and one other common one I cannot recall the name. Every one of them gave me worse constipation from hell, bloating, and stomach issues. Since I already have IBS-C, you can imagine the fun I had for that 3 week period when I was trying all these. Well then the insurance said they WOULD cover the Aciphex because my Dr. told them I HAD to have that PPI. So, now after trying all those other PPIs, I have never been the same. All my pain is in the upper GI area, not the lower. GURGLING like I never have heard in my life. Feel like I should be passing gas a lot but do not. Bloating like I am pregnant. Could the Aciphex be the cause???? I am so mad at myself because I took one this morning and THEN starting put 2 nd 2 together about this. So I will end up having yet another day of stomach problems (worse than the usual IBS-C ones, which isnt that bad, usually. I take Milk of Magnesia everynight (for the last 5 yrs) and never before has it been a problem. I appreciate any help you can give me because this is a nightmare and its hard on a marriage, too. (if you know what I mean!).Sue


----------



## JillP

I am having the same problem. It feels like it's causing bowel problems above my belly button and it's making the reflux issue worse. I have chest pain now which I didn't have before. One day I have the runs then the next constipation with incomplete evacuation. Gas, burping ect...


----------



## SKZ

Jill,I researched a lot today and I found out what I am experiencing is called DYSPEPSIA. Have you ever heard of that????Sue


----------



## overitnow

I'm not Jill, but I think that is just a general term or any number of digestive problems. Indigestion is one form of dyspepsia. I used to have a burning pain from the moment of my first bite of the day all day long, and sometimes into the night, ending in reflux. I have successfully treated it with a supplement since late in 1998. It is possible to avoid PPIs and live a normal life.Mark


----------



## gracelive

I was on aciphex and had all kinds of problems. Check out askapatient.com and put in the med name. It definitely could be the culprit of your problems. Way worse than my original problems. The thing is it can stay in your system for up to a couple weeks too. Good luck!


----------

